#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Corrosion in refineries

## Mohamed

*Corrosion in refineries* 



    Corrosion in refineries (EFC 42) 
(European Federation of Corrosion Publications)
By
    * Publisher:   CRC
    * Number Of Pages:   110
    * Publication Date:   2007-07-31
    * ISBN / ASIN:   1420054961 
$229.95
Book Description:
Corrosion in ageing refinery plant presents a serious safety hazard. This important book summarizes key research into corrosion processes in refinery equipment, how it can be measured and controlled. The book reviews factors affecting corrosion such as carburization and metal dusting as well as corrosion in steel and other materials used in refinery technology. It considers corrosion in a range of refinery equipment such as storage tanks, HF alkylation units, sour water strippers, and insulated units. Other chapters discuss ways of testing for corrosion and *****ing in refineries together with integrity and life cycle assessment techniques. There is also coverage of ways of trouble-shooting corrosion problems and preventative measures such as coating systems


RARed PDF | 3.05 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
See More: Corrosion in refineries

----------


## Aarkam

I recently check this out. Thank you very much, it will help a lot in my job and my wifes also.

Akm.

----------


## backspace

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## nefertiti

thank you na ka

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much for sharing.

----------


## suhairi

thank

----------


## bkay

Links not working

----------


## MartinMas

Could anybody please re-load it in rapidshare? I would appreciate it.
Thank you.

----------


## saverr

Please re-upload in megaupload or ifile, links are dead.
Thanks very much. This is a useful book

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi
Can anyone reupload this book? Since provided links are dead.
Very nice book..

Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## praphulla.phirke

Hi
Can anyone reupload this book? Since provided links are dead.
Very nice book..

Praphulla
praphulla.dp@gmail.com

----------


## sri2cool4u

Hi can anyone re-upload it please

See More: Corrosion in refineries

----------


## vijayabhaskarchem

sir plz reupload the book

----------


## Jusea

plz reupload the book

----------


## polyup

Can anyone reupload this book please?

----------


## empire

Please find at:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lagr

or:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## polyup

> Please find at:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> or:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Empire and lagr,  Thank you very much!

----------


## pigkyjoy

thank you very much

----------


## cpchonburi

Thanks a lot.

----------


## bizkitgto

Awesome, thanks!

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

hello guys.
please re upload this book.
tq

----------


## josefreitas

please reupload. thanks

----------


## koparan

Hi can anyone re-upload it please

See More: Corrosion in refineries

----------


## khatab1

links dead please reup

----------


## ehsan405

Please reupload the book  :Smile:

----------


## sumon emam

> Please reupload the book



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ahmedomotunde

Can anyone please upload the link again. Thanks

----------


## sumon emam

> Can anyone please upload the link again. Thanks



mediafire link is still good. pls check.

----------


## sumon emam

> Can anyone please upload the link again. Thanks



mediafire link is still good. pls check.

----------

